# How do I cut a 45 degree angle into a downspout.



## strong_epoxy (Sep 16, 2011)

My house has these flying buttresses that the downspouts wrap around. They have two 45 degree angles half way down turning toward the house and another next to the house. None of the off the shelf fittings seem to fit and the original gutters (that I unfortunately threw away already) seemed to be constructed by cutting and bending the tube. The originals looked good and never leaked. Does anyone know how to make those cuts?


----------



## Roofmaster417 (Jun 9, 2010)

A vice,black fine tip sharpie,safety glasses,gloves and an angle grinder with a metal cutting blade.


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

If it’s aluminum a chop saw with a carbide blade cuts them just fine. Just go slow.


----------



## strong_epoxy (Sep 16, 2011)

Thanks. I figured it out.

Secure the tube horizontally in a custom built jig, Cut a 22.5 degree angle on one side down to the back. Cut the other 22.5 degree angle only 1/4 inch. Cut again at about 12 degrees to the back and remove the material. Cut a notch from the 12 degree cut to the 22.5 cut. Fold pushing the flaps in. Screw together and add a little caulk. Looks good.


----------



## tinner666 (Mar 14, 2005)

strong_epoxy. Pretty good. :yes: Standard is 5/8" notch bottom, about 9/16 top to allow for a lap. If right handed, put the cut section to your right and do it with the right (green) snips for a perfect cut on uppe pieces. For feet, switch to the left (red) snips.

Of course, for soffits and severe angles, the amount to cut varies.


----------

